# Mac OS X Leopard Now Available For Pre-Order at the Apple Store



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

Now you can pre-order Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard at the Apple Store for $129 with free shipping. It will be available on October 26

The horse has spoken: Mac OS 10.5 Leopard will be available in 10 days, on Friday, October 26th. Leopard may be the most ambitious MacOS update since the switch to OS X, with new features such as Time Machine, Spaces and Quick Look, plus updated iChat and Mail and a snazzy new Dock with Stacks. The upgrade will cost $129 for a single-user license, and $199 for five-user "family pack"

Gizmodo


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Oct 16, 2007)

thx buddy ............


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

Phew! I was worried that they weren't going to finish debugging it...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

This price is very competitive...I mean 129$ is really a nice price to 'the world's latest OS'(something like that).
Can we install leopard on our assembled pcs(of course after purchasing)?I mean is it still illegal?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 16, 2007)

^^No the only legal way to run OS X is to buy a Mac!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

hmmm...Ok I hope they allow this soon.


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

steve jobs' hair will grow again before he does that


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

*Apple to Ship Mac OS X Leopard on October 26*

*Apple to Ship Mac OS X Leopard on October 26*

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/6139/addanewmactoyourmacft5.png​
CUPERTINO, California—October 16, 2007—Apple® today announced that Mac OS® X Leopard will go on sale Friday, October 26 at 6:00 p.m. at Apple’s retail stores and Apple Authorized Resellers, and that Apple’s online store is now accepting pre-orders. Leopard is packed with more than 300 new features and introduces a brand new desktop with Stacks, a new way to easily access files from the Dock; a redesigned Finder that lets users quickly browse and share files between multiple Macs; Quick Look, a new way to instantly see files without opening an application; Spaces, an intuitive new feature used to create groups of applications and instantly switch between them; and Time Machine, an effortless way to automatically back up everything on a Mac®.

“Leopard, the sixth major release of Mac OS X, is the best upgrade we’ve ever released,” said Steve Jobs, Apple’s CEO. “And everyone gets the ‘Ultimate’ version, packed with all the new innovative features, for just $129.”

Leopard’s new desktop includes the redesigned 3D Dock with Stacks, a new way to organize files for quick and easy access with just one click. Leopard automatically places web, email and other downloads in a Downloads stack to maintain a clutter-free desktop, and users can instantly fan the contents of this and other Stacks into an elegant arc right from the Dock. Users can also create their own Stacks for quick access to folders, documents or applications. Leopard’s gorgeous new look extends to all applications, with every window on the desktop offering a consistent design theme and active windows outlined by deeper shadows that make them stand out.

The updated Finder includes Cover Flow® and a new sidebar with a dramatically simplified way to search for, browse and copy content from any PC or Mac on a local network. Content on any computer on a local network can now be searched using Spotlight™, browsed using Cover Flow or copied across the network with a simple drag and drop. .Mac members can use the new Back to My Mac feature to browse and access files on their remote Macs over the Internet.

Quick Look is the fastest and easiest way for users to look inside files without launching them or even having the application that created them. With Quick Look, users can instantly view full-screen, high-resolution files of virtually anything, even media files, from any view in the Finder.

Spaces gives users a powerful new way to organize their work by creating customized desktops which can contain only those applications or documents needed for each project, with the ability to quickly switch between Spaces with the mouse or keyboard.

Time Machine lets users easily back up all of the data on their Mac, find lost files and even restore all of the software on their Mac. With just a one-click setup, Time Machine automatically keeps an up-to-date copy of everything on the Mac. In the event a file is lost, users can search back through time to find deleted files, applications, photos and other digital media and then instantly restore the file. If it’s ever necessary, Leopard can also easily restore an entire system from the Time Machine data on an external drive.

Mail has been updated in Leopard and features more than 30 stationery designs and layouts that look great on a Windows PC or Mac so users can easily send stylish, personalized emails with beautiful graphics and photos. Notes and To Dos help users stay organized by acting just like emails that can be easily created, saved as drafts, synced across multiple Macs and stored in Smart Mailboxes. Data detectors automatically sense phone numbers, addresses and events so they can be added to Address Book or iCal® with just a few clicks, and users can keep up-to-date by getting the latest news and blog feeds delivered directly to their mailboxes with a built-in RSS reader.

iChat®, the easiest-to-use video conferencing application on any personal computer, offers even richer video chats in Leopard with iChat Theater, which makes it easy to show photos, presentations, videos or files in a video conference; screen sharing which lets users remotely view and operate another Mac; and Photo Booth® effects for fun distortions and video backdrops that can instantly make users appear to be anywhere they choose.

Other new features in Leopard include:
improved Parental Controls, aiding parents in managing their kids’ online activities with automatic identification of unsuitable content before allowing website access, plus time limits and activity logs that can be accessed from any Mac on a home network;
the complete Boot Camp® release, previously available only as a beta, making it possible to run Windows natively on Intel-based Macs;
Web Clip, bringing anything that a user wants from a web page to Dashboard as a live widget;
new Photo Booth features, helping users create animated iChat buddy icons or fun effects and backdrops with still or video images;
an enhanced Dictionary with Wikipedia built in, allowing users to access up to date information on virtually any subject in a snap;
a newly updated iCal with multi-user calendaring based on the new CalDAV standard; and
an updated version of Front Row, making it even easier to play music or watch movies, TV shows and photos on a Mac using the ultra-simple Apple Remote.
Read more...

[Via Apple]


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

^^hmm.. thats what I call comprehensive.



> “And everyone gets the ‘Ultimate’ version, packed with all the new innovative features, for just $129.”


LMAO.very good.

But again the same question:will non-mac users ever be allowed to use this?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 16, 2007)

poor vista R.I.P!M$ have to see new Mac systems selling high albeit are costly (oh!not in india!)  and what will happen if jobs make it available for PC!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> But again the same question:will non-mac users ever be allowed to use this?


No, of course not. What's the fun in that!


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> will non-mac users ever be allowed to use this?


 yes  wait for another show down in a couple of months


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> But again the same question:will non-mac users ever be allowed to use this?


 
Non-Mac users are already using it


----------



## spironox (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah that what i call mac ! bang finally its finished .. leopard hmm


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

20 new features of Mac OS X Leopard, repeated 15 times.

Wow....300 features my arse, u call this a "new feature" worth buying an OS? This has been there in Outlook Express, Windows Live Mail Desktop, Outlook, Windows Mail since ages



> Forward as Attachment
> 
> Forward an email as an attachment instead of an inline message. Select the message or group of messages you’d like to forward and choose “Forward as Attachment” from the Message menu.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow....300 features my arse, u call this a "new feature" worth buying an OS? This has been there in Outlook Express, Windows Live Mail Desktop, Outlook, Windows Mail since ages



> Forward as Attachment
> 
> Forward an email as an attachment instead of an inline message. Select the message or group of messages you’d like to forward and choose “Forward as Attachment” from the Message menu.


 
Have a look at this



> *Printer Support*
> 
> Just plug in your USB printer and you’re ready to print. Leopard now supports over 2,000 of the most popular models from vendors including Canon, Epson, HP, Lexmark, and more


.

Lolz....means this features was not in Tiger or Panther before ....seriously, if I start counting the features of Windows Vista like this, then it will cross the 3000000 limit easily


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

the whole text is rubbish it is more like the evolution of os x


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> pcs with get to use it, i guess so


 
IMHO, Steve Jobs will never release OS X for PC's. 

I think Leopard is one hell of an OS and at just $129 it has the best bang for the buck. Alas, it's only for mac. 

@gx, why don't you appreciate this OS. It can't do any harm to Windows or MS due to it's closed system. It looks good and as always, it works fine.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

I do appreciate the "looks" of the OS. Just look at the UI, it looks so cool ...what I don't like is the technology behind OS X, (no harm to UNIX here) & pathetic software back end & the fact that I can't run the OS the way I want or customize it just cos Jobs thought he knows how to make an OS & the user shouldn't get any option to change the look & feel.

You can't even change the fuc*** Apple menu to opaque again in Loepard :-X


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 17, 2007)

After my exams get over in two weeks from now, i shall be taking a look at the "Revolutionary, World Changing 300 new features!!". 

BTW, a new OS with just 300 new features?


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ go thru the text u will find most of it bull sh!t as in things which are not new in any sense of the word  but yeah new in the deprived mac world


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

They are just 20 features repeated 15 times for a total of 300


----------



## superczar (Oct 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You can't even change the fuc*** Apple menu to opaque again in Loepard :-X


LOL, Don't go around dissing something just because of your own ignorance...

You can customize pretty much anything you want in OS X as long as you know  how to do it....

Here's a sample guide for starters
*www.oreilly.com/catalog/modmacosx/toc.html

PS: I am not an apple fanboi..I am more of a Windows power user, but your vehement apple bashing comes across as really funny at times


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ the point is if u tinker with os x a little it breaks and it is far more difficult to customize os x as compared to windows


----------



## superczar (Oct 17, 2007)

> ^^ the point is if u tinker with os x a little it breaks and it is far more difficult to customize os x as compared to windows



of course not...the OS X Unix kernel is in fact a lot more stable than the windows kernel...

It's just that most of us (including you guys), by virtue of the fact that we've been using windoze right since the start, are a whole lot more familiar with the internals on windoze

Ask a windoze n00b to tinker with the advanced settings and see how quickly he ends up messing it


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

People end up messing Windows even without tinkering with it. Don't tell me that's not true. I have never seen a Windows PC in my life that was working perfectly fine - not even a single one.


----------



## superczar (Oct 17, 2007)

> People end up messing Windows even without tinkering with it. Don't tell me that's not true. I have never seen a Windows PC in my life that was working perfectly fine - not even a single one.



Not true, you should see my systems then....


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

superczar said:
			
		

> of course not...the OS X Unix kernel is in fact a lot more stable than the windows kernel...


 sorry man thats not by my experience os x customization is far far difficult and un-stable as compared to windows


----------



## superczar (Oct 17, 2007)

> sorry man thats not by my experience os x customization is far far difficult and un-stable as compared to windows



Alright, for once, I want an honest answer....
Just gimme a high level approximation

How much time have you spent working on , and tinkering with windows?
And
How much time have you spent working on , and tinkering with OS X?


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

windows all my computing life till now

os x the past year


----------



## superczar (Oct 17, 2007)

so don't you think you have answered your question yourself?

Also, I am pretty sure that even in the last 1 year, you have been using OS X  once in a while and not all the time....

How long did it take for you to reach a level of comfort on windows before you could start tweaking around ?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> sorry man thats not by my experience os x customization is far far difficult and un-stable as compared to windows


That's because you are using it on unsupported hardware.



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> Not true, you should see my systems then....


How many times have you installed Windows (or had it installed by someone) in your life?

You are a hardcore user, so you have now perfected the art of keeping Windows in running shape after a lot of trial-and-error. Mac OS X, IMHO, spares you that learning experience.

I would like to reiterate. I have _never_ seen a Windows installation on any computer whatsoever working perfectly. I am sure even your systems have some glitches... (like error messages popping out of nowhere, stupid balloons popping up all over the place, windows snatching focus for no reason at all, applications refusing to be end tasked...)

I haven't seen your systems though, so I may be wrong in this regard. But I stand by what I said about never having seen a perfectly fine Windows installation.


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

windows no time and i expected os x to be the same but alas the os is so crappy and feature less that other than changing the wall paper theres nothing u can do without using third party softwares

os x spares u that because it has a minute scope of tinkering as compared to windows  if u havent seen it doesnt mean there is none ....

there is saying in hindi - daddu (frog) apne kuye (well) ko duniya samjhe


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

Can you auto-rotate wallpapers on Windows by default?


----------



## superczar (Oct 17, 2007)

> You are a hardcore user, so you have now perfected the art of keeping Windows in running shape after a lot of trial-and-error. Mac OS X, IMHO, spares you that learning experience.
> 
> I would like to reiterate. I have never seen a Windows installation on any computer whatsoever working perfectly. I am sure even your systems have some glitches... (like error messages popping out of nowhere, stupid balloons popping up all over the place, windows snatching focus for no reason at all, applications refusing to be end tasked...)


True, I am a windoze power user and have nearly perfected the art(?) of keeping my puppies running smoothly

It's also true that OS X in comparison requires very little maintenance to keep it in that shape...
However, it's not all roses

My iPhoto groans under my 5000+ picture collection
My iTunes has started groaning under my huge music collection
Simple things like mapping a network drive require writing a startup script

I know there are ways to fix all of those...there are alternatives to iphoto too
I am not complaining about the above...it's just that I am trying to point out that OS X ain't perfect either


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

wtf os x puts up side down wallpaper ... didnt know abt this feature  all my images are sidha i dont need to rotate them .... ur weird arya ulta pulta images as wallpapers


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, very funny. Glad to know you still have your non-existent sense of humour.


----------



## superczar (Oct 17, 2007)

> windows no time and i expected os x to be the same but alas the os is so crappy and feature less that other than changing the wall paper theres nothing u can do without using third party softwares
> 
> os x spares u that because it has a minute scope of tinkering as compared to windows if u havent seen it doesnt mean there is none ....
> 
> there is saying in hindi - daddu (frog) apne kuye (well) ko duniya samjhe


Now don't you lie through your teeth 

Windows woud have been most likely your first exposure to computers....(If not MS DOS)
trust me it would have taken at least several months of long goggle eyed sessions in front of your comp before you would have realized there even exists something called _regedit


_Anyway, if you really intend to learn, here comes a preview of your first primer on tweaking OS X:

*www.oreilly.com/catalog/modmacosx/toc.html


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

superczar said:
			
		

> My iPhoto groans under my 5000+ picture collection
> My iTunes has started groaning under my huge music collection


This is more of a problem with computers in general but yeah, I hope this is fixed in Leopard.



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> Simple things like mapping a network drive require writing a startup script


Fixed in Leopard.



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> it's just that I am trying to point out that OS X ain't perfect either


Oh, I know that. I have never claimed that it is perfect (at least, not seriously). The point is that it is a lot better suited for most tasks than Windows is. It is a lot easier to maintain, much more stable and secure. It definitely has the best user interface among operating systems.

It isn't perfect, yes. But it definitely is the best. 



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> Now don't you lie through your teeth
> 
> Windows woud have been most likely your first exposure to computers....(If not MS DOS)
> trust me it would have taken at least several months of long goggle eyed sessions in front of your comp before you would have realized there even exists something called _regedit_


There is an unwritten rule on the Digit forum - don't ever expect gx_saurav or iMav to tell the truth. Hope they do but don't expect them to.


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> There is an unwritten rule on the Digit forum - don't ever expect gx_saurav or iMav to tell the truth. Hope they do but don't expect them to.


 not commenting on the other more honest revelations from u which u never accepted before thsi day where have i lied i would like to know and correct myself  (in all seriousness)

whats regedit got to do and besides people like vishal will tell u whats the best part of regedit  hey guys may be our new friend needs to be shown some of mr. vista magic


----------



## superczar (Oct 17, 2007)

it's an imperfect world Arya

I need to use windows because my work requires me to
Also, the widespread user base means a lot of stuff is avaialble only for windows

OS X is my _no pain_ rig which is used predominantly for music/movies and other laidback stuff


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

I know. That's the whole point. It's a sad situation.


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

superczar said:
			
		

> I need to use windows because my work requires me to
> Also, the widespread user base means a lot of stuff is avaialble only for windows
> 
> OS X is used predominantly for music/movies and other laidback stuff



just echoes what me and gx have been saying all this while since day 1 ... windows is for real work and os x is for time pass


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

That's one (couldn't be more wrong) way to interpret it.


----------



## superczar (Oct 17, 2007)

don't twist my words to suit your own interpretations iMav


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

i have not twisted anything .... ur exact words ...

"OS X is used *predominantly* for music/movies and other laidback stuff"

"I need to* use windows* because *my work requires me to*"

when it is work u use windows ... when it is time pass u use os x ... thats what i said


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> windows is for real work and os x is for time pass


 
These days i m not doing any "work". I just open the computer to chat with people, or filling forms online, or wikipedia, Heroes season 2, house season 4, TV...actually its been ages i tweaked my Vista installation. I just open it, use it...close it...thats it.

So, whoever said Windows can't be used to lay back & relax...should check again.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

superczar said:
			
		

> don't twist my words to suit your own interpretations iMav


LOL! Been suffering that for ages and ages...

Thirty-nine posts? Hmm... you're still quite new. Learning stages. Oh, how I miss those!


----------



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> house season 4,


 u got house season 4 ... courier karo bhai


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

Umm... we'd appreciate if you'd stop discussing ways to get pirated content on the Digit forum. First Mac OS X (illegal version that does not work properly) and now a television show.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Umm... we'd appreciate if you'd stop discussing ways to get pirated content on the Digit forum. First Mac OS X (illegal version that does not work properly) and now a television show.


 
Umm...that Mac OS X works 100% fine with many software & hardware problems which are not due to the platform.

beside, why r u jealous of me having house season 4, its still airing


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

Umm... I don't even know what "house season 4" is. I just don't want to see you discussing couriering it to someone out here on the forum.


----------



## spironox (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm interesting discussion !


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Umm... I don't even know what "house season 4" is. I just don't want to see you discussing couriering it to someone out here on the forum.


 
U don't ...thats why I say u to get a life & stop being a salesman


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

I actually went to a nearby store to buy it but they were out of stock. It's pretty expensive too. Ten days of life for Rs. 4,499! Can you imagine that?

Anyway, I'm trying to work out a discount and will visit them again in a fortnight or so. They should have replenished their stock by then.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm not elligible for the $10 Leopard pack.   Even otherwise I thought of running Tiger for atleast 90 days before thinking to run Leopard. 


superczar - 
What Mac you got?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

Mac Mini.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmm.. Nice discussion. Where do I get in? 

----
Btw, Supercar, have you tried rebuilding your iPhoto thumbnail cache? Cause I've got a lot of pictures in my iPhoto library, and it runs just as smooth as it did earlier.

To rebuild, press and hold Command+Option while launching iPhoto.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 18, 2007)

Pre-ordered Leopard for £5. 

I should get back to work now. It's 5 am!


----------

